# Limping cow



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm just got back from moving the cows to a new paddock - one of them is limping on a front leg.

She was not like that 3-4 days ago when I last moved them.

I'm planning on keeping an eye on her but not calling the vet yet.

She's around 7 months pregnant I'm guessing other than that she looks to be in very good condition.

Looking for what others would do in this situation.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Could be foot rot. Give LA 200 and liberally spray foot with iodine spray.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

check her before just throwing medicine at her, she might have just tweaked it in a dominance tussel. every once in a while one of mine will get a hitch in their getalong from a tussel or the bull mounting her and some time in the sick pen with feed and water works fine, no medicine needed. the less traveling she does the quicker she will heal. not saying its not foot rot but for us thats so rare i've never heard of anyone in a 50 mile radius having it in their cows and mine spend all summer standing in the ponds to cool off.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Foot rot is a common problem in Northwest Mo and our cows do stand in the ponds and streams. A vet told our husband that this could cause foot problems. Spraying iodine on the cow's foot won't hurt her. It is certainly up to the OP whether they want to use LA 200.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a cow that twisted her ankle when I brought her in for calving. It took her about a week to get over it. She didn't have any swelling or heat or open sores so I waited her out. She's all better now.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

If you have a way to restrain her, I would take a good close look at that foot. Could be she has a foreign object caught in it ... one of the cows at the dairy where I work was lame; turns out she had a _tooth_ wedged up in her claw!


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a cow just like that 2 years ago. She limped from when she was 7 months to calving and a bit after. She got around fine. Once she calved she was fine again. I was able to check between her hooves and I could not feel anything. Her feet were not swollen either. She just favored her right front when she walked.

I think late term can be hard on their feet. I fed her a mineral supplement high in zinc, which I understood was supposed to help make the hooves stonger/tougher. This past year she didn't limp. I can't say why, but she is better now. Iodine and LA 200 can't hurt. It could be foot rot. Doesn't the foot right above the hooves swell with foot rot?


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Might have just stepped wrong. I would just watch her a day or two or if possible, take a look but I understand that is a little hard to do with cattle sometimes. So if anything, just keep an eye open.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

SCRancher

If you are grazing the cutover she probably stepped on something that spread her hooves to the near splitting point and the foot is just sore.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

My Normy has been walking like his feet hurt, we have had a damp season and I am worried, I will never eat him so don't mind hitting him with some antibiotics, what is LA200? how much would I give?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

LA 200 or Liquamycin is a long acting oxytetracycline. It can be used for various diseases in cattle, swine, sheep and goats. Here is a link with more information. LA 200 or a similar product should be available from you local farm supply or your vet. Follow the directions on the box as to type of injection and the amount according to the weight of your calf. Check above the hooves to see if there is visible swelling. This is one indication that an animal has foot rot. 

http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-359461.html


----------

